# A few questions on Skeleton brakes



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm a big rider, 215lbs in summer riding condition. Do I need to be concerned with the lack of a dual pivot rear brake on the current Skeleton line ups? It probably sounds like a silly question but it's earnest. How's the power of that single pivot rear? 

I've been running some 1998 Record dual pivot calipers for past 12 years and always found the stopping power to be *excellent*, but running 25c tires provides very VERY little clearance between caliper and tire. So tight that chip sealed rocks have actually wedged between the caliper and tire and cut the tire pretty badly. And since they chip seal EVERYTHING where I live, you can actually see the rock damage to the underside of the caliper. 

All this a long winded way of asking if the Skeleton brakes might offer more tire clearance than the 13 yr old Records.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

LigonierA1 said:


> I'm a big rider, 215lbs in summer riding condition. Do I need to be concerned with the lack of a dual pivot rear brake on the current Skeleton line ups? It probably sounds like a silly question but it's earnest. How's the power of that single pivot rear?
> 
> I've been running some 1998 Record dual pivot calipers for past 12 years and always found the stopping power to be *excellent*, but running 25c tires provides very VERY little clearance between caliper and tire. So tight that chip sealed rocks have actually wedged between the caliper and tire and cut the tire pretty badly. And since they chip seal EVERYTHING where I live, you can actually see the rock damage to the underside of the caliper.
> 
> All this a long winded way of asking if the Skeleton brakes might offer more tire clearance than the 13 yr old Records.


I am not familiar with the 98 vintage Record dual calipers, so I can't comment on the clearance. 

But if you get yourself in a condition where having a single- versus a dual-caliper rear brake makes a difference, I think you'll have other things to worry about . For example, I used to have two bikes, one with an 04 Chorus (dual-calipers) and the other an 05 Record (single-caliper rear) and I can't tell the difference between them. 

If you want something with a little more braking power, consider the Mavic brakes. I bought them and I like them so far. They are the same weight as the Record skeletons, but at Chorus price. However, the clearance appears to be less than that of the Campag skeleton brakes. I only run 23c tires on the bike that has the Mavic brakes, so I don't know if a 25c tire will be a problem.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Of course, you can get a dual-pivot rear if you like... Ribble lists both Chorus models at 299g. I just received both, but haven't had a chance to verify the weight. 
With the mono pivot closed down a bit, I measure 1.5" from the bottom of the pivot to the top of the pads. Width wide open (as pictured) measures 1.5" 
between pads. I'm planning to run 25c's as soon as they show up from the UK.... which ought to be any day now.:mad2: 

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/r...rus-Skeleton-Brakes-Road/CAMPBRAR605000000000

_Campagnolo offers an extra option for the 2011 models: in addition to the classic front/rear brake differentiation for the maximum lightness and braking modulation, 
this model also includes the dual pivot rear brake, for even more decisive and important braking.

The new compounds dramatically improve braking, and the new lighter pad holders make replacement easier and faster.

- Brake-pad height adjustment ratio:40÷50 mm (measured from brake fixing-bolt to brake-shoe-nut)
- Brake pads orbital adjustment
- Lightened rear brake
- Skeletonized arms: No-bend arms, modularity, reduced weight
- Special pad compound
- Front and rear dual-pivot brake
- Weight: 299g_


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I think the clearance will be pretty much the same.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback OJ and pics and dimensions redmasi. 

David, 
I suspect the same, no difference in tire clearance between the two brakes. It's likely more a function of brake mounting location on the frame and there isn't much I can do in that regard. Still, I was hopeful that something as euro racing oriented as Campy Record from 1998 might still be expecting 700 x 20 to be the normal tire tire size. I've forgotten when the evolution away from 700x18 and 20 to the now conventional 700 x 23 and 25 started. Perhaps I date myself. Even so, not sure that brake manufacturers give that much thought.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

FWIW: My Campagnolo Record 1996 calipers mounted on my Bianchi Ti Megatubo had no problems with Michelin P3R 23mm's, and those are closer to 24mm.

What gave me problems was the 2009 SR DP front caliper on my Bianchi Infinito, where the same tires are absolute max up front. The skeleton DP caliper seems to me to have 1-2mm less clearance over the tire than the '96 Record DP.

I'm 74 kg. Locking up my SR Skeleton SP rear brake is no problem. I run the rear brake on the right (strong) hand lever, btw. The SP rear caliper has plenty of clearance for a 28mm tire on my Infinito.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have centaur skeletons that have to be from the 1st or 2d year they were out and I run them with 23s.


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

The problem of limited tire clearnace would be more to do with your frame than the calipers.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Tommasini said:


> The problem of limited tire clearnace would be more to do with your frame than the calipers.


Agreed. That being the case, I'm looking for a Campy brake to mitigate the problem. I could always go back to 23c tires and gain the clearance but I've really, REALLY come to enjoy the lower pressures I can get away with on the 25c. 

I've got most of my old 9spd stuff on eBay right now so I can get into a new set of Chorus Skeletons. I'll try and recall to update this thread with my findings once I get my hands on them.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I know this is stupid of me, but I'm confused by this new single/dual pivot offering.

So the top photo is of single pivot, right? The sole pivot is along the center mounting bolt, right.

Then the second photo shows a double pivot on the left and a single pivot on the right, correct? Or are those the same pair of Chorus calipers?

Now I'm just more confused. Sorry, this isn't that hard, but the single vs. dual has me lost. I should know this by now...

Reading back...is the rear dual and the front single pivot?


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

nayr497 said:


> I know this is stupid of me, but I'm confused by this new single/dual pivot offering.
> 
> So the top photo is of single pivot, right? The sole pivot is along the center mounting bolt, right.
> 
> ...


Correct, dual pivot on the left, single pivot on the right. However, the front is dual and the rear is single pivot. For the same brake lever pressure, the dual pivot gives stronger braking than the single pivot caliper, but used on the rear it "can" cause the rear wheel to lock under heavy braking. 

Campag offer 2 different brake sets to enable the user to have a choice of rear brake - my old winter bike has dual pivot both ends, but my new summer bike has a single pivot rear and I've found I have much more confidence pulling up hard, without the fear of sliding the rear or having to really push my weight back over the rear wheel. Bit strange I run dual pivot rear on the bike that's likely to be out in the wet ...... 

The difference is small, but it is noticeable.


----------

